# BOI online transfer



## eddie7 (29 Jan 2010)

if someone transfers money from their BOI acc online to Ulsterbank today,how long before it shows up in the acc?  does it take a few days for it to clear? thanks


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2010)

eddie7 said:


> if someone transfers money from their BOI acc online to Ulsterbank today,how long before it shows up in the acc? does it take a few days for it to clear? thanks


 
For me, usually there on the second working day so if you transfer it today, it will be there on Tuesday.


----------



## Latrade (29 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> For me, usually there on the second working day so if you transfer it today, it will be there on Tuesday.


 
Usually true, but I'd allow 3 working days.


----------



## TarfHead (29 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> .. so if you transfer it today, ..


 .. before 17:00 .. 





Sunny said:


> .. it will be there on Tuesday.


 
After 17:00, it'll come out of your account, but not arrive in the destination bank until Wednesday.


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2010)

TarfHead said:


> .. before 17:00 ..
> 
> After 17:00, it'll come out of your account, but not arrive in the destination bank until Wednesday.


 
Not in my case. Do a number of trasactions every week and never failed to be in my account within the 2 working days. Obviously I mean if you withdraw it before close of business today.


----------



## TarfHead (29 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> Not in my case .. Obviously I mean if you withdraw it before close of business today.


 
Not sure if you're endorsing or contradicting what I posted  ?

BOI send payments to other banks each working day, i.e. 5 days per week. The cut-off for inclusion is around 17:00 each working day. All payments initiated after the cut-off today will be held for inclusion in the next working day's (i.e. Monday's) payments, even though the payer is debited there and then.

Today, before 17:00 = Tuesday
Today, after 17:00 - Wednesday

At times like Christmas and Easter, when there is a succession of bank holidays, the delay is extended.


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Not sure if you're endorsing or contradicting what I posted  ?
> 
> BOI send payments to other banks each working day, i.e. 5 days per week. The cut-off for inclusion is around 17:00 each working day. All payments initiated after the cut-off today will be held for inclusion in the next working day's (i.e. Monday's) payments, even though the payer is debited there and then.
> 
> ...


 
Oh right. Then I am endorsing what you say!


----------



## Brussels (1 Feb 2010)

The Irish Banks operate a next day value service for transactions that are completed before a cut-off time which is normally early afternoon (check with you bank).
For example if you complete a credit reansfer from BoI to Ulster at midday the monies will be in the account in Ulster at 07.00 hrs next day. 
If the transction is completed after midday it will take a day longer.


----------

